# Pruess lake



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

has anyone heard of this place? Its way out west on the boarder of NV and noticed it had some size to it. No towns anywhere around this place and doubt a whole lot people go out that far and I imagine those who do wont want to share anything but still thought it was worth a shot.


----------



## TubeDude (May 20, 2009)

*I have been trying to get out there myself for the past 3 or 4 years. I know guys who have lived in Baker, NV or Delta UT who have fished it. It is the only place in Utah where you can catch Sacramento perch. They are like crappies only they get up to about 4 pounds. Caught lots of those a couple of places in California. Nice as a novelty but no better than wipers or walleyes...or even big perch.

The lake also has channel cats, largemouth bass, bullheads and of course carp. Not sure of any other species.

There is a dam at the north end and you can launch a small boat from the bank there. No ramp. Supposedly the best fishing is late spring (May) during and after the spawning period for the Sacramento perch. They will hit flies and lures but the "locals" just fish them with worms...either on the bottom or under a bobber.

It is a long drive and I am sure that the high gas prices are what keep more folks from just doing a quick drive out to check it out. *


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

sacremento perch huh thats a new one for me. thanks tubedude for that info thats cool of you to share that with us all. it is a hek of a drive looking at the map but I would think that with its size its gota hold some fatties. I was hoping for trout though as that is what I would be going after. seeing a perch though running 4lbs has got to be fun not to mention tasty. again thanks man for a huge lesson in sacremento perch bet your the only one who knew that. I love learning things that I would never have known other wise very cool to share with us.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

totally spelled it wrong better catch it before someone else does.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

just googled some pictures of sacramento perch wow cool looking fish looks like a rock fish out of the ocean kinda.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I've heard stuff about folks running it down for irrigation too but having never been there, I couldn't tell ya for sure. Its been on the list of places to go see. I've heard its got good catfishing and the Sac. perch bit too but wasn't aware they got that big. Good info.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dangit, I didn't know that was there. Two weeks ago I came across Utah on Hwy 50 with time to kill, could have easily went down there.

Thanks for the info, I'll put it on my list.


----------

